# flu & fever for 5 days: how do I know that it still is safe?



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

This is the fifth day of me being sick with the flu, and I still have fever when I woke up this morning. I don't have the body aches any more (for the most part), but stuffy/runny nose, fever and coughing are my main complaints right now. How do I know that it is still the old regular flu and it is ok? what if I am having problems or complications? I guess what concerns me the most is that I still have fever. My dh was sick first, but his fever only lasted 3 days.


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know the answer to your question, but have you been taking any fever reducers at all, like Tylenol? Because fevers last longer if you try to reduce them.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Its a very nasty flu this year, with most people being sick for 5-7 days before they start to clearly get better.

People will also feel better on the 4th or 5th day, only to feel worse again the next day.

I think you're husband was lucky to have a shorter time of it, and you are probably just fine; if by day seven you don't feel better and the fever isn't gone, I think you should go to the doctor. There is a slight chance if you haven't been coughing "effectively" (if your cough has gotten weaker or your chest muscles are too sore to give a good cough) of pneumonia developing, but this doesn't happen all that often, especially if you are taking care of yourself and not pushing yourself too hard.

The research I have read regarding fevers is that they serve to mobilize the immune system. Once mobilized (after the initial fever) there is no benefit to allowing the fever to go untreated. There's no harm in it, either, but if you want to take something to be more comfortable, you are not hurting yourself by doing so.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

If you are making improvements you are not having complications. You are improving.

Take it easy. A young otherwise healthy person is not done in by the flu. They get sick, recover and move on.

Here - http://www.mothering.com/discussions...03&postcount=2


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

janellesmommy, yes - I did take Advil once. I absolutely had to. I had a very important appointment on Wednesday (an interview to become a US citizen) and if I was to reschedule, it would have been pushed for about 6-7 months. Interestingly enough, I had the highest fever that night and wondered if my body sort of retaliated against me taking Advil that morning.

BellinghamCrunchie, yep - pneumonia seems to be my fear. I feel very weak. I am hardly eating at all (I'm forcing myself, but it's not going down at all). No chest pains, though. So I hope that I won't end up with it.

Gitti, thanks for the link! I wish I could take it easy, but I am a sahm to a 2y9mo dd, and I am also a student. I missed a class this week, and them a test. I must take the test tomorrow, or I will loose all points (and it is a lot of points). So I don't have much choice - Advil tonight and study-study-study. I'll do my best to take it easy after I take the test tomorrow morning.

Thanks for support everyone!


----------

